# Official Announcement:



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The government today announced that it is changing its emblem to a 
condom because it more accurately reflects the government's political 
stance. A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys 
the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a 
sense of security while you're actually being screwed.

It just doesn't get more accurate than that!

:lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And someone is surely going to put a prick or two in it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You will go into Labour if there is a hole in it and need expenses
at a Conservative guess you wont get one to use it as they dont want to get dirty.
and a Liberal has not got anything to put in it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Dave and Mavis, you need a hole to wonder were it all went!


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Peedee made my day. :lol:


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

peedee said:


> The government today announced that it is changing its emblem to a
> condom because it more accurately reflects the government's political
> stance. A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys
> the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a
> ...


Is this because of all the cock-ups.
viator


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It would be a seminal moment if it was adopted!


----------

